# Avoid Monterrey & Other Adventures Crossing the Border



## PanchodeSMA (Jul 25, 2013)

It was a mistake to overnight in Monterrey. The main road suddenly ended for construction as we entered the city. There was construction everywhere, new overhead metro and freeways. They don't seem to understand urban planning, the street system looks like a bowl of spaghetti. Even a taxi driver we hired to lead us took 30 minutes to figure how to get to the hotel entrance.

The hotel was new Hilton Garden Inn built on a triangular plot with 3 high rise office buildings. All 3 sides are bounded by major 4-lane roads, each only one-way with traffic flying by at high speed. No sidewalks. Once you are there you are stuck. Fortunately the restaurant was pretty good. Normally we would find someplace close rather than eat in a hotel. But, that was not an option.

Getting out of Monterrey was easy, except for the construction and rush hour traffic. But, 30 minutes after leaving the hotel we were on the Cuota headed for Saltillo and beyond. Cruise control at 70+ for a few hundred miles. Most of the rest of the trip was on "libre" roads since we were worried about having enough pesos. 

We crossed at Laredo around noon on a Sunday. First, our directions led us to the commercial bridge, also no warning signs in advance that it was for trucks only. Also, you need to have an AVI electronic pass to pay. They stopped traffic for us to reverse course. Then we found our way to the proper bridge where we were waived thru border control on both sides.

Once in Mexico there were guys handing out business cards telling us how to get to the immigration & auto import office. I thought this must be a scam, but it wasn't, there are no signs. A guy led us to the office for a few pesos. There is no way someone would find this place without help. Only took 30 minutes for immigration and registering our car. Sunday seems to be a good day to cross.

We did go thru another checkpoint outside of Laredo with an Adauna sign, but no car import office. It seemed to be a military checkpoint.

Luckily we had about 1300 pesos left over from our last trip and we needed all of it for gas and tolls. Finally found a bank about an hour north of San Miguel where we opted to go thru San Luis Potosi rather than the Cuota to find a bank. SLP is a big city with crazy traffic, but we survived.

Now we're ready for a month in San Miguel de Allende.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

PanchodeSMA said:


> .. but we survived. ... Now we're ready for a month in San Miguel de Allende.


Lucky you! A _survivor_, and also having the opportunity to spend time in one of my favorite cities in Mexico. Enjoy!


----------



## socksthecat (Feb 22, 2014)

Oof! Sounds like a crazy trip. I live in Nuevo Laredo, so I know what you mean.


----------

